# Please critique my first sugar scrub!



## AshleyR (Nov 10, 2008)

I decided to make a sugar scrub tonight. I was watching some videos on youtube and got a few recipe ideas.... in the end I just kind of "winged it", and I'm pretty happy with it! I just used it in the shower and my skin feels awesome!

I used:

1 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup white sugar
2 tbsp. white kaolin clay
2 tbsp. lemon juice
1/4 cup coconut oil
1 tsp. chocolate truffle FO

Mixed it all together and wa-la! I know coconut oil is considered to be drying (in soap, anyway), but my skin is actually feeling awesome and moisturized. 

What do you more experienced people think of this recipe? I hadn't seen any recipes with the clay in it, but I just got some in the mail the other day and wanted to use it... so why not.

Anyway, I'm thinking that I may make some more of this and give it to some of my family members (along with some soap and other handmade goodies!!) for Christmas. I'd like another opinion on the recipe before I start having other people use it.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## carebear (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I have trouble seeing the recipe in cups and stuff - if you post it as %s (or even in grams) I'd do better.

Anyway, keep your eye on it over the next couple of days or even weeks - sometimes a scrub seems delightful at first but turns into cement over time (with oil floating on top).

I find your choice of ingredients interesting, but I'm not sure about having oils and a water-based item (lemon juice) without an emulsifier - I suspect they will separate.  And sugar dissolves in water...

(BTW - coconut oil is only drying when it's soaped, as oil it's - well oily LOL).

Curious to hear how it holds up.  Sounds yummy.


----------



## AshleyR (Nov 10, 2008)

carebear said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but I have trouble seeing the recipe in cups and stuff - if you post it as %s (or even in grams) I'd do better.
> 
> Anyway, keep your eye on it over the next couple of days or even weeks - sometimes a scrub seems delightful at first but turns into cement over time (with oil floating on top).
> 
> ...



I know the ingredients sound strange! I thought the lemon juice was a little weird too... not really sure what it "adds" to the scrub? I saw another person use it in a video on youtube though. 

I did notice that it kind of separated. There is a bit of oil on top that didn't mix in. I guess I do need an emulsifier. Next time I won't use the lemon juice. Will that help?


----------



## Deda (Nov 10, 2008)

The experiment is half the fun!

Maybe try a bit of ewax?  That gives good results in sugar scrubs.


----------



## carebear (Nov 10, 2008)

cutting out the lemon juice might help, but still what is likely to happen (happened to me) is that the sugars sink and kinda turn into a brick and the oil sits on top.  I'll look for a recipe I like, but it's more complex.


----------



## carebear (Nov 10, 2008)

Here ya go - my favorite scrub recipe.

Sugar 61.7% 
Shea Butter 11.4%
Stearic Acid 5.4%
Peach or Apricot Kernel Oil 8.0%
Castor Oil 5.1%
Jojoba Oil 5.1%
E-Wax (emulsifying wax) 1.4%
Preservative 0.6%
Cetyl Alcohol 0.6%
FO 0.6%

The e-wax and cetyl alcohol not only help with the consistency of the stuff, but they also help it rinse off you leaving a lotiony feel on your skin.

And a preservative is MANDATORY since water will get into the container when you use it, and sugar + water = food fest for microbes

Edited to Add:  the amount of preservative will vary with your selection!!!  Don't depend on 0.6% as the right amount for yours!!


----------



## AshleyR (Nov 10, 2008)

carebear said:
			
		

> Here ya go - my favorite scrub recipe.
> 
> Sugar 61.7%
> Shea Butter 11.4%
> ...



Thank you very much! I'll need to get some of those ingredients, but I'll give it a try!

I didn't realize that I needed a preservative either (didn't really research this - I just kind hopped in and experimented - I was bored!)


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 10, 2008)

> And a preservative is MANDATORY since water will get into the container when you use it, and sugar + water = food fest for microbes



I agree. preservative is a must!

Here is a very simple recipe from To Die For in Austin Texas:

2oz silica gel (powdered)
10oz oil
8oz sugar
fragrance 
preservative

The silica turns your oil to gel and gel will not seperate from sugar so it stays mixed.


----------



## SoapyScrubs (Nov 10, 2008)

I see fresh fruit used as a preservative in soap recipes. is this a good product to use in m&p soaps and salt & sugar scrubs?


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 10, 2008)

> I see fresh fruit used as a preservative in soap recipes.


Do you mean *fruit fresh*? I am not real familiar w/ fruit fresh but have heard it is  citric acid. Citric acid may be a preservative, though it is not recognized as such by the FDA in relationship to soap/cosmetics. Like I said, I am not real familiar w/ it...


----------



## carebear (Nov 10, 2008)

It's: Dextrose, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Citric Acid, Silicon Dioxide (Anti-Caking). 

I've never heard of it being used in soap (don't use it in CP - it won't do squat to preserve a fruit in there - I'm POSITIVE), but I don't do much in the way of MP.  

I think you would be better off formulating to control the pH with the acids yourself rather than buying this as you don't know exactly how much you are getting.

And keep in mind, this stuff is water soluble, not oil soluble...

(note on CP soaping with Fruit Fresh:  lye is a BASE, the contents of Fruit Fresh are sugar and ACID.  The high pH of the lye will certainly overwhelm the low pH of the acids.  don't waste your $$)


----------



## SoapyScrubs (Nov 11, 2008)

I haven't really tried it but I have found it in several recipes for melt and pour.  In books magazines and whatnot but I have always  been a little hesitant of using things I don't know too much about. 
     So what is the common preservative you would  use for sugar & salt scrubs? Would it be be at grocery stores or would you have to get it from a supplier?


----------



## carebear (Nov 11, 2008)

for MP it might be of some use (Fruit Frsh)

You will have to get a preservative from an online supplier


----------



## puddin1970 (Nov 12, 2008)

*?*

Is fruit fresh the exact same thing as citric acid? I have seen that in stores and ran out of citric acid for bath bombs and sink freshener - I could just run to the store and get it huh? Just curious.


----------



## digit (Nov 12, 2008)

CareBear & Tab - Thank you very much for the formulas! You know I will have to try them.

Puddin1970 - *LOVE* the avatar!! Cracked me up.   

Digit


----------



## SoapyScrubs (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks. I have a pretty nice recipe I use occasionally for myself and my sister. I will have to go dig it up and share. ....
Tada I got it!

3/4 cup Brown Sugar
1/2 cup ground oatmeal (not instant)
1/4 cup pure honey
3/4 to 1 cup (or to total saturation)
Oil of choice - I use Jojoba, Grapeseed or Sweet Almond
1/4 tsp Essential or Fragrance oil of choice (optional) Vanilla works nicely. Though this smells great on it's own.

Mix the brown sugar & oatmeal together in a large bowl. Now add the honey. Drizzle the oil over the mix. Mix well. When all your mix is saturated and sinks to the bottom of the bowl and you have oil on top you're done. Add your essential oil or fragrance oil. A six or eight ounce wide-mouthed jar works nicely. Spoon mixture in.

I used sweet almond oil and it smelled wonderful. I didn't need to use a fo for it.


----------



## puddin1970 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks - I wanted something different and cute!


----------



## digit (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Thanks!*



			
				puddin1970 said:
			
		

> Thanks - I wanted something different and cute!


That it is. No kidding, even this morning I am actually smiling at it. I don't know what it is about it that entertains me so.

Digitr


----------



## pepperi27 (Nov 13, 2008)

carebear said:
			
		

> Here ya go - my favorite scrub recipe.
> 
> Sugar 61.7%
> Shea Butter 11.4%
> ...



That looks like a great recipe thanks for sharing Carebear!


----------



## carebear (Nov 13, 2008)

there are several recipes along these lines out there - some whip them but I somehow cannot quite hit the sweet spot where it its whipped enough but not so far that it loses the lift.  so I just mix it well and spoon it into jars and everyone is happy!


----------



## pepperi27 (Nov 13, 2008)

carebear said:
			
		

> there are several recipes along these lines out there - some whip them but I somehow cannot quite hit the sweet spot where it its whipped enough but not so far that it loses the lift.  so I just mix it well and spoon it into jars and everyone is happy!



I don't think I've seen that? Oh is that the whipped body scrub? I thought it was soap? Maybe i'm just confusing the two, now you got me curious carebear! I'm going to do my google search and see if I can find some recipes. Not that I need to learn to make MORE bath and body items! LOL


----------



## pepperi27 (Nov 13, 2008)

I have another question now. If you package the scrubs in bottles rather than jars would you still need to add preservative? I just ask because there wouldn't be any exposure to water? Then again I guess better safe than sorry right?


----------



## carebear (Nov 13, 2008)

well first off, mine at least would be a BEAR to get out of a bottle - it's thick!

but second, what happens if someone leaves the top off in the shower?  between spray from the shower and condensation you are still likely to end up with water in your otherwise anhydrous product - and where there is water there is an absolute need for preservative...

so in short - yea, you still need one.


----------



## pepperi27 (Nov 14, 2008)

carebear said:
			
		

> well first off, mine at least would be a BEAR to get out of a bottle - it's thick!
> 
> but second, what happens if someone leaves the top off in the shower?  between spray from the shower and condensation you are still likely to end up with water in your otherwise anhydrous product - and where there is water there is an absolute need for preservative...
> 
> so in short - yea, you still need one.



Dang it I knew you would say that! Your absolutely right better safe than sorry! Thanks carebear!


----------



## SoapyScrubs (Nov 14, 2008)

I use a preservative in my  oatmeal&sugar scrubs if I  know it wont be  used within  a few days. (I make small batches for my self that only last a few days). As for the scrubs  if you were going to make the recipe I shared I would go with a wide mouth jar.It would be harder to mix the ingredients and get some out for use.  The stuff's thick.


----------



## spotts71 (Nov 29, 2008)

can you use jojoba oil as a preservative? and what is emulsifing wax -- is there anything you use in place of it?

The e-wax will keep all the stuff from seperating???


----------



## carebear (Nov 29, 2008)

jojoba oil is not a preservative, or even an antioxidant - it's simply an oil.


----------



## spotts71 (Nov 29, 2008)

ok thanks


----------



## beautifulbay (Dec 2, 2008)

sounds really nice...
I may try it    

the lemon juice helps balance the PH ...you can also use vinegar.


----------



## carebear (Dec 2, 2008)

what do you mean balance the pH?  I don't think either of these recipes is alkaline so how would an acid balance it?  Or did I miss something?


----------



## AshleyR (Dec 6, 2008)

Just updating you all on my scrub! It's been a few weeks now and I've been using it quite a bit. Although I'm sure the recipe sounded a little "weird" at first, I'm happy to say that it has not separated OR hardened, OR gone bad.... yet!!  It's been about 3 weeks since I made it.

I used to get really scaly disgusting dry legs every winter, but I've been using this on my legs especially about twice a week and it is doing wonders. They aren't dry at all and are so soft!!

I'll update again in a few weeks or maybe even months on this. I'm going to leave some in the bottom of the jar to see how long it will "last". I didn't use a preservative so I'm wondering if and when it will decide to go bad.


----------



## spotts71 (Dec 8, 2008)

so what do you use for a preservative then?


----------



## carebear (Dec 8, 2008)

AshleyR said:
			
		

> I didn't use a preservative so I'm wondering if and when it will decide to go bad.


I'm wondering how you will know, and if you are "testing" (I use that word loosely) in real-life conditions, like an open jar with some water in it left sitting in the shower.

But really, you can't necessarily tell by looking or even by smelling.  Microbes are - well, microscopic.  

Use a perservative, be safe.


----------



## AshleyR (Dec 8, 2008)

carebear said:
			
		

> AshleyR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is in a container with a screw on lid, in the shower (and water has gotten into it, I've been using it in the shower regularly). 

I am going to order a preservative next time I place an order for FO's, so no worries!


----------



## carebear (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## busymammaof3 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Whipped Sugar Scrub*

Someone mentioned their sugar scrub, whipping it and how thick it is when placed into jars. Does anyone have pics they can share? Just curious. I have always wanted to make sugar scrubs (ever since buying one from a dept. store) but haven't heard of whipped and thick consistency of one. Very interesting! Also, how did you whip it? What type of machine did you use and for how long did you "whip" it to get the consistency you wanted?


----------



## heartsong (Dec 14, 2008)

*scrub*

hi ashley!

did you get to try either scrubs yet?  my skin is getting really dry from winter, and i was thinking its time for a little pampering!

carebears sound sooooo rich and and tabitha's sound so unique with the silicone gel!  i was curious if you made any yet?


----------



## AshleyR (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: scrub*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> hi ashley!
> 
> did you get to try either scrubs yet?  my skin is getting really dry from winter, and i was thinking its time for a little pampering!
> 
> carebears sound sooooo rich and and tabitha's sound so unique with the silicone gel!  i was curious if you made any yet?



Hey! Nope, haven't tried those recipes yet. I need some more ingredients and am waiting a bit to place my next order!


----------



## carebear (Jun 29, 2009)

I found my silica powder!!!!!!!!!!!!
The last time I came across it, I couldn't for the LIFE of me remember why I had it!!!  I'm playing this weekend maybe!


----------



## AshleyR (Jun 29, 2009)

LOL, seeing this post bumped embarasses me! 

I've come up with a new sugar scrub that is awesome (well, it was from a recipe someone else gave me and I tweaked a bit). Looking back and seeing me talk about adding lemon juice and clay to my scrub makes me giggle!


----------



## carebear (Jun 29, 2009)

it's a hoot to look back.


----------



## bombus (Jul 15, 2009)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> I have another question now. If you package the scrubs in bottles rather than jars would you still need to add preservative? I just ask because there wouldn't be any exposure to water? Then again I guess better safe than sorry right?



I would just like to clarify that a preservative is needed because it protects
against mold, yeast and bacteria that can grow in any formula that
contains water. 

These microbes do not have to be introduced by the
consumer of the product. They exist in the air, on counter tops, on your skin,
in the mixing bowl. Unless your production is 100% sterile, there will be
organisms introduced into the product. Without preservatives, they may
find the optimal conditions to grow and cause problems.

You don't want your customers (or friends, for that matter) to show you a
jar of your scrub with black spots in it!


----------



## zeoplum (Jul 15, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> Here ya go - my favorite scrub recipe.
> 
> Sugar 61.7%
> Shea Butter 11.4%
> ...




Ok, it's my turn to start delving into sugar scrubs.  I'm just about cross-eyed right now because I've read through almost every thread with the world "scrub" in the Bath & Body Forum.

I made my first basic scrub one last night and loved how it felt.  But I know my future/potential customers aren't going to go for the greasy feel so I'm going to look into getting some of these ingredients carebear listed so that I hopefully and make a better scrub than my first attempt.

So I have 2 questions!

1) Is Cetyl Alcohol different than Cetearyl Alcohol?  Or the same?  I need to place an order for more FO's from BB and they have Cetearyl Alchohol.

Also, if I were to skip the Peach Kernal or Apricot Kernal oil for now, would I be ok to just use something else like OO or RBO?  Or would I really notice that big of a difference?

Thanks!
zeo


----------



## carebear (Jul 16, 2009)

They are different, but I don't know in what way.

You CAN sub out those oils, but RBO and olive are heavier than the AKO so you may not like the result if you are going for less oily.  I'm sure there are other options but I haven't yet had my coffee...  maybe split the difference between rob or olive and coconut?


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 16, 2009)

Ashley, I look back on the some of the first soaps that I made and at the time I felt so clever and thought they were so fantastic....I get a giggle out of that.
But it's good because it makes me realise how much I am learning!


----------



## madpiano (Jul 27, 2009)

I am about to make my first sugar scrub and I really like the idea of emulsifying scrubs. 

I have ordered e-wax and cetyl alcohol. I am alos going to put an order in for Polysorbate-80. 

Do you have to use e-wax and cetyl alcohol in the same formula ? What does one do which the other doesn't ?

Has anyone tried Polysorbate-80 ?


----------



## honor435 (Jul 28, 2009)

i used only brown sugar, almond oil and vit e, was very good, didnt get hard.


----------

